# dummy boards ?



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

I want to graft a few cells from a fav queen and use a 5 fr nuc as a cell builder/finisher (or a 10 fr hive with 5 fr bees). I only plan to graft a few cells.

My problem is the mating nuc. I dont have alot of hives and dont want to rob too much brood from them. Can I turn my 5 fr nucs into 3 fr with a dummy board (right term?) ? If so, how do I make one from a regular frame ? Just some masonite on the outside of the frame? Is there any advantage to doing this (using the board) other than just adding frame/foundations to fill the space ?

Thanks
Charlotte


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I believe what you are describing are commonly called, "follower boards". You may find more references if you do a search on the term, divider or follower board.

Betterbee has this one -> Plastic Hive Divider


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Thank you.. I just want to take an old brood frame and nail/glue masonite or thin plywood to the sides.. didnt know if this was adviseable ?


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Have you considered using a cloake board to get your cells drawn out? Then you could use a 2, 3, 4, or 5 frame for a mating nuc. The masonite you talked about could be used to divide your regular hive body up into the appropriate sized compartments.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

"nail/glue masonite or thin plywood to the sides"

That would work but to be most effective it must be tall enough to meet the inner cover,wide enough so bees can't move around the sides and deep enough to reach the bottom board.I would also reduce the entrance.

The plastic ones are junk.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

That would work, but you would probably want to cut the masonite so that it fits between the end bars. If all you are wanting is something to fill the excess space so that the bees will have less volume to defend and control the temp. 

If you are wanting something to use as a divider between to mating nucs it will have to be bee proof.


----------



## JRH (Dec 30, 2010)

Why not make your follower boards out of insulating styrofoam? Cut it to fit the inside dimensions of the hive snugly ... 19 1/4 X the height of the hive. It's inexpensive and available at your local building supply store in 1" or 2" thicknesses.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

All good ideas, yes, I just want something to take up extra space not divide the colony.


----------

